# Solved: Mozilla firefox Not Working



## bigstev (Sep 18, 2007)

hey everyone

My mozilla firefox isn't working anymore. When i open it up instead of going to google it displays a blank page or this http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u31/stevanator54/mozzila.jpg

I have checked my firewall(zonealarm) and it is still letting it through. Can someone please help me

Thanks in advance Bigstev


----------



## Athan (Jun 13, 2007)

can you open google through any other browser ? Like IE or opera ??

~a


----------



## bigstev (Sep 18, 2007)

i can use IE to search the net but mozilla wont open any sites


----------



## Athan (Jun 13, 2007)

In Mozilla Firefox please navigate to :
Tools > Options > Advanced > Network tab

Under the connection option click on settings !!
What is the " Configure Proxies to access the internet" set to ?

~a


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Do you have a firewall and have you given firefox rights to get out.


----------



## bigstev (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks for all your help but i have fixed the problem myself


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear it is fixed. What did you do to fix it?

You can click on the thread tools link above and mark the thread solved too.


----------



## loosecontrol (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi bigstev

Brother i am facing the same problem.My firefox isn't opening any page.Please post the solution


----------



## UltimateToronto (Oct 19, 2007)

Tools>Options>Advanced>Connections>Settings

Then select "direct connection to the internet". Hit okay, and you're laughing.


----------



## bigstev (Sep 18, 2007)

thats what i did cant believe i missed it when i first checked it i feel stupid now


----------



## mrrjclarke (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the same problem but I checked against what you guys have done, only to find that mine was already set as yours was.


----------



## aldelvalle (Aug 26, 2008)

I have the same problem checked as everyone suggested but my pages display "Connection Interrupted













The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.







The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again


----------

